
New 5th Edition of “Loving Common Lisp, or the Savvy Programmer's Secret Weapon” - mark_l_watson
https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp
======
mark_l_watson
I just released the 5th edition of my book "Loving Common Lisp, or the Savvy
Programmer’s Secret Weapon"
[https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp](https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp) \- this is a
free upgrade for previous purchasers.

If you purchased a previous edition and did not get a notification letter from
leanpub.com, then please manually login to your leanpub.com account to
download the new edition.

~~~
albertoCaroM
thanks a lot for your effort.

I'll read this new version too.

I think your book is very underestimated. It's a great book to beginner
perhaps the best one, because It's updated and It's very practical. If I would
have to recommend someone about where to start to learn Common Lisp I'll say
to start with your book.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thank you!

